# Constipation and Picolax



## Item (Jan 17, 2009)

I've been pretty constipated over the past few days.This lunch time I tried half a sachet of Picolax. Evan though its working, it's been bretty slow - now 6 hours later, I'm still going to the bathroom, and I don't feel that its really clearing me out. I should say that I been eating a fair amount of dietary fibre over the last few days, and I know this can reduce the efficacy of the laxative. Could this be reason why?Also, I had a meal (with fibre) 1hr after taking the preparation - could this have had an effect?Should I continue to refrain from eating?Will this all subside by Monday - I have to go into work.Anybody know where to get hold of Fleet Enemas in the UK?


----------



## Item (Jan 17, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## riddick (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi there.i always thought fleet enemas had to be prescribed....i also thought that about picolax too (evil stuff)..if that doesn't work i think you need a stick of dynamite!


----------



## momadam (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi riddickI just stumbled across your thread when you answered someones question about pico salax. You said it was "evil stuff". I heard that it was the best prep to use when preping for a colonoscopy. I am not happy about having to drink a gallon of salt water so I have been trying to find the most tolerable prep. I have heard several other comments stating how "evil" the effects are with it. Is it any worse than any other products that people have used? I am sure that none of the preps are pleasant once you get to the potty phase. Any comments?Thanks,Carolyn


----------

